# Changing number of guides on a rod



## Pendulauncher (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's the issue

I have a custom plug rod (11ft spinner...forest green graphite Dale Clemens custom builder II [Lamiglas]) rated for 1oz to 4oz. lures. Has 9 guides (all underwrapped) + tip. I'm assuming the # of guides + thread wraps added to a blank will stiffen the action somewhat.

Is it possible to remove some of the guides....maybe go with 7 plus tip with different spacing (for less drag on the line when casting....maybe better loading characteristics)? Some guy once told me if I did this, the rod may break when I try to cast......empty spots where guides once were. Hmmmm, dunno 'bout that.

Since I dunno, would omeone who's in the know, please chime in? I'd appreciate your help.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The intent of the guides is to keep you line from touching the blank by ensuring your line travels from the the reel through the tip top without any friction. You can check this by running your line through all the guides and attaching a heavy weight to the end (or tie the end to something sturdy that will not move). Now flex the blank and see if the line is touching any part of the blank - if so, the guides need to be respaced. If the line does not touch the blank when flexing the blank - leave it alone...unless you want to remove all the guides and repace them (quite a job)...

Sandcrab


----------



## Pendulauncher (Jul 24, 2006)

SC,

Thanks for your reply.

Maybe I could have worded this a little better. I understand the purpose of the guides.....choking, line-slap, etc. I know that guide selection/spacing has to be blank specific. This rod has 9 guides. I've owned others with similar actions that only had 7. Just wondering if it's SAFE to have all 9 guides removed....replace with 7 lower-hanging guides (obviously with different spacing). 

Bill


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Putting less guides on it will actually make it seem stiffer.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Pendulauncher said:


> ...Just wondering if it's SAFE to have all 9 guides removed....replace with 7 lower-hanging guides (obviously with different spacing).
> 
> Bill



As long as the line is kept from slapping against the blank, the fewer guides the better!

Sandcrab


----------



## Pendulauncher (Jul 24, 2006)

Sandcrab said:


> As long as the line is kept from slapping against the blank, the fewer guides the better!
> 
> Sandcrab


Thank you!

Trying to salvage yet another blank that looked perfect on paper.....rated 1 to 4oz.....loads like a 3 to 5oz. But nothing's gonna make it more parabolic like an English blank.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Since it's a spinner, you won't risk the line touching the blank as long as you leave the stripper (first guide) in place. On a spinning rod, the strippers placement is important. (no pun intended ) If you did cut off the stripper, I would put it back in the same place. If you want to reduce the number of guides, you might look for a more slippery guide to use also. In all honesty, 9 guides on an 11 foot rod is not all that bad. An old school rule of thumb used to be 1 guide per foot.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*guide change....*



Pendulauncher said:


> Here's the issue
> 
> I have a custom plug rod (11ft spinner...forest green graphite Dale Clemens custom builder II [Lamiglas]) rated for 1oz to 4oz. lures. Has 9 guides (all underwrapped) + tip. I'm assuming the # of guides + thread wraps added to a blank will stiffen the action somewhat.
> 
> ...


I dont think the blank would have gained any memory from guides or depend on the strength of the finish for rigidness. I think the person may have told you this for this reason.. Removing the guides and finish can be like brain surgery (if done carfully) If the blank is in anyway hit with a razor blade you have now very possibly created a flaw that very well could cause a fracture when the blank is loaded. More so if your blank is a higher grade graphite which as you know is even more brittle. I would say no problem with the guide change as long as the blank had no nicks or cuts from removing old finish. But you will face cosmedic challange to hide the area that used to have a guide. More then likely it will be a spot that will not be cemetrical to other wraps( decorative or functioning)... I would be interested on how this project ends up for you..


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*guide change.... afterthoughts....(hindsight)*

Hmmm.. I had to go into my gear and check out some things after I put up the last post.. As far as cosmedic goes.. You will have many areas on the blank that will look sore after doing a guide removal / relocate.due to all the guides (ecept the stripper) will have a new home. I think you should leave this blank the way it is or you will give the word UGLY STICK a new custom meaning!! As far as too many guides??? I am not thinking that in your case, I have fomulated a answer for you to concider.... Ok.... Keep all the guides in there locations but replace the ones in question with the same type but larger rings to "unchoke" The guide system.. This is the best answer I can come up with without seeing the blank. If you choose to do what you first mentioned you will have to take all the guides off and get the blank itself refinished before re-assembly to make a nice job out of it. I think that route would be a bit too involved unless this is a real special piece of gear to you.


----------



## Pendulauncher (Jul 24, 2006)

Fish / Donald,

Not ignoring your suggestions. A little busy....

Thanks for your help. Project may be more trouble than it's worth. Just one of those rods I've never really liked, but didn't give away or sell.

It's designed with 2 equal pcs....usually don't load as well as 2pc w/ loooong tip/short butt. Took a gamble....lost.

For now, it's gonna have to be my mid-Winter, nighttime striper pluggin' rod.

Regards,

Bill


----------

